# a6 Wagon. Here We go Again...



## turbowagon22 (Jun 25, 2011)

*A6 avant wont intermittent start.*

Ok. I just bought a 2000 A6 2.8l wagon to drive my 1 year old around in. The guy i bought it from said he put a brand new battery in it two weeks ago an then just let it sit for about 3 weeks. Ran car fax that looked good, car drove good. Bought it an drove home. Went out about an hour later to go to the store and the car wouldn't turn over. Threw a new battery in her this morning and she started right up. Alternator? Bad battery? Any Thoughts? :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## turbowagon22 (Jun 25, 2011)

Put a new battery in all seems good for now. Getting a full tune on her this weekend. Loving the wagon. I haven't owned an audi since i had an audi 90q when i was 18. 

Here she is day one. 


Not really planing to do much for now. Maybe some window tint and clean those headlights up. Find some little trim pieces. Nothing crazy. Dad wagon.


----------



## turbowagon22 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Still wont start.*

So i changed the battery. Swaped out the starter and then after a week still a no start. I ran vag com an got a stored temp fault. I have been reading alot of posts on this and am hoping if i replace the coolant temp sender this issue could be solved? any thoughts? :banghead:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Had that problem. Replaced the coolant temp sensor and all was well. It's a cheap and easy fix.


----------



## turbowagon22 (Jun 25, 2011)

I replaced the coolant temp sensor and still the issue remains. I have also since replaced the fuel filter... Today Im doing the crank / engine speed sensor which other people have reported... Hoping this is the issue... my hair has been dwindling..


----------



## turbowagon22 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Problem solved*

the issue was a faulty engine speed sensor...... end thread. Head ache sensor has been on full blast. hope this helps anyone who encounters a similar problem.


----------

